# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Vdes Rapsodi, Osman Sefë Mleqani

## Akuamarini

Sot në moshën 70-vjeçare ka vdekur, Osman Gashi, i njohur ndryshe si Osman Sefa, ose anëtari i grupit Tbijtë e Sefë Mleqanit.

Osmani, bashkë me Imerin dhe Ibrahimin kanë qënë zëri kryesor i muzikës folklorike shqipe në Kosovë për disa dekada.

Deri në kohën e luftës në ketë grup muzikor ka qenë edhe Beqiri, i cili kishte vdekur në kufirin Kosovë  Shqipëri në vitin 1998, si pjestarë i Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, bashkë me Mujë Krasniqin.

Tbijtë e Sefës muzikën e kanë trashëgim nga baba, pra Sefa, një veteran i këtij zhanri të muzikës.

Osmani do të mbahet gjatë në mend për zërin e tij, për muzikën dhe motivet e këngëve që i ka interpretuar. Ai për shkak të teksteve patriotike të këngëve të tij ishte arrestuar kohë pas kohe nga regjimi jugosllav.

Osmani, bashkë me vëllezërit e tjerë, ishin inspiruesit kryesor të rezistencës së shqiptarëve.

Këto këngë kishin efekt të jashtëzakonshëm në lindjen dhe mobilizimin e UÇK-së, pjesë e së cilës ishte Beqiri.

Ndër këngët më të pëlqyera, tashme historike në këtë zhanër muzikor, do të mbetën Hikmetja, Ajshja, Kral Nikolla, Ali Pasha, U plaka unë u plak sharkia, Çjanë këta djem që kanë marrë detin, Ahmet Delia, Kalldremi po më shkon si shah etj.

----------


## Akuamarini

Sef Mleqani me Osmanin - Ali Pasha rrin n`bedena

----------


## Akuamarini

0:56 / 39:09
Bijte e Sefe Mleqanit - Oso Kuka

----------


## Akuamarini

Ndërroi jetë rapsodi i njohur Brahim Sefa (Mleqani)

January 18, 2018 - 

U njoftua se gjatë ditë së sotme ka vdekur rapsodi Brahim Sefa, i njohur nga grupi folklorik “Bijtë e Sefës” si Mleqani.

"Zeri.info" mëson se i ndjeri do të varroset nesër (e premte) në fshatin Mleqan në ora 14:00 në varrezat e fshtatit.

Ai për një kohë të gjatë ka kontribuar në muzikën folkorike ndërsa kolegë këngëtarë humjen e tij po ecilësojn të madhe.



Brahim Sefa - "Bylbyli"

----------


## Akuamarini

Sefë Mleqani (rapsod) - Rrënjët Tona

----------


## Akuamarini

Akademi perkujtimore - Ibrahim Sefe Mleqani
Jan 18, 2019

TV Dielli

Akademi përkujtimore në 1-vjetorin e ndarjes nga jeta të veprimtarit dhe rapsodit, Ibrahim Sefë Mleqani

----------


## Akuamarini

Hamit Kastrati dhe Përparim Brati - Kenge per Rapsodin Osman (Sefe) Mleqanit

----------

